# Do you support the coming movies of His Dark Materials?



## Soraya (Apr 5, 2006)

hi ppl. i'm new on this thing. came across it because i was looking for somewhere to complain. lol. i heard that they were making the movie of "THE GOLDEN COMPASS". i fear this will make the books become commercialized and the movies wont be well done. besides not every great book should be a movie. where is the escapism if there is direct visual and you are not using your imagination. I love these books and don't want it to become a superficial craze like "Harry Potter". What is your view?


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 5, 2006)

I say, first see the movie. It might pleasantly surprise you. And secondly, I don't think it'll ever be a superficial craze. The story isn't as easy and it has too much conotations (maybe not the right word, but English is my third language).


----------



## Nokia (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I think the movie will definitely be different to the book: I heard it's going to be released under the American title Golden Compass rather than Northern Lights for one, and I think the plot will have to be simplified to a degree as well. But don't judge before you've seen the finished result! I think LOTR and HP were successes, especially when you consider them on their own and not as a clone of the books. Artistic license and all that!


----------



## jackokent (Apr 5, 2006)

I share your concern Soyara

I didn't mind LOTR but that's because while I loved the book it isn't a really really special one for me. If they made a film of any of my real favorites I would be deeply worried. But I wouldn't have enough will power to simply boycot the film. So fingers crossed, maybe they'll do a good jub, but I tend to be pessamistic.

While I'm here, welcome to Chronicles. Why don't you introduce yourself on the Introductions thread in the Lounge.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 5, 2006)

Having read the book already the film wont spoil it for me and in fact i hope will enrich my experience for the story.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 6, 2006)

I think if they call it "The Golden Compass" I might refuse to watch it on principle.

But I think it's certainly a story that more people should know about. Its a wonderful series, and the best thing is that you can read it on so many different levels. As a little kid, or going quite deep in the religious ramifications. It's good stuff.

Mind you, the theatre production they did of Northern Lights was a really really good interpretation, so they already know how to siccessfully convert it into a visual format


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 6, 2006)

i've never read the books, because im not into books about kids really. BUT i had read articles that said they're taking out the religious element to it. and i'd also heard that was fairly central to the whole point. forgive me if im wrong, like i said, not read them

for me, that would put me off wanting to see it.


----------



## Soraya (Apr 6, 2006)

The religious undertones are a major part of the book so i'm a little disappointed that it is being left out. i know the book as "The Golden Compass" because we are supplied by US markets in this part of the world. i actually like that title more than "Northern Lights" because i like the theme Pullman went with, using the connections with a tool. 

     i am worried that the ignorant ppl will watch the movie and never have a real appreciation for the "written word" (lol) but yet they'll act like they know what they're talking about. will make me want to slap them silly


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 6, 2006)

i hate that  people do that about EVERYTHING. i remember queen of the damned and the way people went on and i was like ITS AWFUL when compared to the book.


----------



## Nokia (Apr 6, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> i've never read the books, because im not into books about kids really. BUT i had read articles that said they're taking out the religious element to it. and i'd also heard that was fairly central to the whole point. forgive me if im wrong, like i said, not read them
> 
> for me, that would put me off wanting to see it.


For what it's worth, there is at least one adult main character, who features prominently in the Amber Spyglass (Book III).


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 7, 2006)

Soraya said:
			
		

> i know the book as "The Golden Compass" because we are supplied by US markets in this part of the world. i actually like that title more than "Northern Lights" because i like the theme Pullman went with, using the connections with a tool.


But... it's not a compass! Maybe, "The Golden Question-Answering-Device", but thats not exactly catchy, I guess

Stupid American publishers dumbing things down


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 7, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Stupid American publishers dumbing things down


Don't stress mate, if the movie proves to be a faithful rendition of the book I'll be happy enough...


----------



## Nokia (Apr 7, 2006)

There's a pattern there though, the "compass", the "knife", and then the "spyglass". Otherwise Northern Lights just breaks the pattern!


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 7, 2006)

*I prefare reading the books first and then seeing what the film is like, I do agree with you though.
Alot of my favorite books I wouldnt want to be made into a film, in a way it ruins the whole image that you have of the story, the charecters etc, plus Hollywood has a bad habit of venturing too far from the origional context and ruining the experience...*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 9, 2006)

Nokia said:
			
		

> There's a pattern there though, the "compass", the "knife", and then the "spyglass". Otherwise Northern Lights just breaks the pattern!


But it's NOT A FRIGGIN' COMPASS!!!


----------



## A1ien (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol, I agree Rane. It is NOT a compass, and it is called Northern Lights because that is a very important part of the story. Also if they take out the religious aspects, I refuse to go and see it. I'm not going to reveal the storyline but the whole point of the entire trilogy is based on the religious aspect of original sin!!!! How can they take it out? Also I hate the way they are describing the story in the write up for the coming film. They make it sound like the daemons are actually demons.


----------



## Soraya (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe it should have been called "The Aleithieometer" instead (I hope i spelt that correctly) since we have to get technical (calm down Longfox  ) i agree with Nokia. Another reason i'm upset is that the book didn't have time to age gracefully into a classic. i do believe that i have enough self control not to go see the movie... who would play Lord Asriel? i can't think of any hollywood actor who is alpha male enough Hmmmm!


----------



## Nokia (Apr 10, 2006)

Soraya said:
			
		

> Another reason i'm upset is that the book didn't have time to age gracefully into a classic.


There'll be remakes.  



> i do believe that i have enough self control not to go see the movie... who would play Lord Asriel? i can't think of any hollywood actor who is alpha male enough Hmmmm!


I think there's loads of guys who could play him. Someone with an image/appearance like Brad Pitt but a bit older, or even like one of the older men in ROTK: the actors for Theoden or Denethor for example.


----------



## Soraya (Apr 11, 2006)

actually i don't like brad pitt and older wouldn't be sexy enough. lol i guess no one can live up to the image in my head


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 29, 2006)

I *hate* the title the _Golden Compass_ BTW

I read the books when I went to American last year and I spotted the "_Golden Compass" _and got excited as I thought it was a different book! Ah! My disappointment!

I really enjoyed the books and I *am* looking forward to the movie (fortunately I'm pretty easy to please movie wise and I don't get *too* hung up on discrepancies) although part of me is concerned that it just won't live up to the book.  I have heard that they are toning down the religious theme  that's in the books - which I find disappointing.  If people don't like it they shouldn't go and see the film, it's that simple.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it's stupid that they have to tone down something like religion in a film, i mean it was there in the book and it was allowed, so what's wrong with having it in a film?  I just don't get it


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 30, 2006)

Becca said:
			
		

> I think it's stupid that they have to tone down something like religion in a film, i mean it was there in the book and it was allowed, so what's wrong with having it in a film? I just don't get it


 
Me neither - of course you always need to take these reports with a pinch of salt - it might not be true.  I will of course obediently toddle to see the film regardless and decide then!


----------

